# Any ideas?



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

These are my 4 day old babys


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Any ideas on what? You've not said what the question is?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Colours. Variety


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

they havent got there pigment in yet so no one can guess realy. What are the parents? that can give you an idea on what to expect


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Albino and choclate


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You should know by now, or at least they'll have enough fur that we can tell you. Updated photo, maybe?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

3 pied chocolate.
And some other stuff...photo today sometime


----------

